
Arrested Japanese stalker used pupil image reflections - ssn
https://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/arrested-japanese-stalker-pupil-image-reflections-66202013
======
ssn
"[Tokyo Shimbun, a metropolitan daily,] also said people shouldn't make the
V-sign with their hand, which Japanese often do in photos, because
fingerprints could be stolen."

~~~
thinkingemote
No, the blog Tokyo Shimbun said that.

~~~
ssn
Thanks. Just corrected my comment.

